# Channel add/subtract from favorites



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Comcast keeps adding random new channels from time to time. Mostly they are not valid for my account, but the TiVo always adds them to the channel list because they are new.

When I channel surf, I hit these new not available channels, and I'd like to remove them from the channel list.

There are a bunch of controls available from the popup menu you get when you hit "Info", but the only control I really want there is the one that says "remove this channel from my list", and that one isn't there :-(.

Instead I have to remember the channel number and go on a quest over the river and through the woods to get to the channel list and goto that channel number (if I can still remember what it was) to remove it from the list.

I can't think of any of the irritating features of the ToiVo UI that irritates me more than this one.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you are in the HD guide on a Premiere, scroll to the left until the channel number is highlighted. Hit info and you can delete the channel right there.

If you are still using the SDUI, or if you have a Series 3 or older, then a trip to settings is required.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I love this new feature. I use it all the time.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Arcady said:


> If you are in the HD guide on a Premiere, scroll to the left until the channel number is highlighted. Hit info and you can delete the channel right there.
> 
> If you are still using the SDUI, or if you have a Series 3 or older, then a trip to settings is required.


Never saw that (mostly because I hardly ever use the guide). It does sound faster than going through settings, but it would be even faster if I could get to it directly from just hitting "Info" rather than going through the guide first.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Press Guide button, then Enter, scroll up 1 line and press the right arrow to FAVORITES.

Next, navigate to your the Channels list, and give each channels you want a :up:.

Now, new channels being added will not show up unless you go to the channels list and give a :up:.


----------

